# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  SULZER ENGINES RND-RTA

## SOKRATIS1979

καλησπερα σε ολους!
ηθελα να σας ερωτησω κατι σχετικο με τις μηχανες sulzer
για τους τυπους rta-rnd οι ρυθμισεις των αντλιων πετρελαιου ως προς τη προπορεια απο που ειναι πιο σωστο;
απο τα ωστηρια η απο το vit! 
αν εχετε καποιο σχετικο βιντεακι θα ηθελα πολυ να μου στειλετε.
καλο βραδυ καλη συνεχεια

----------

